# Eclipse - Debugmodus funktioniert nicht mehr



## neuland (23. Feb 2008)

Irgendwie habe ich den Debugmodus deaktiviert.

Eclipse läuft unter MAC OSX und ich habe schon das ganze Verzeichnis Eclipse gelöscht und neu heruntergeladen.

Aber irgendwo muss er noch ein Config File abspeichern, da nach der Installation das gleiche Problem besteht.

Hat mir jemand einen Tipp  :?


----------



## foobar (23. Feb 2008)

Leg mal nen neuen Workspace an, da stehen die ganzen Konfigurationen der Plugins drin.


----------



## neuland (23. Feb 2008)

Leider immer noch gleiches Problem


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2008)

Da man den Debug Modus nicht deaktivieren kann (ausser in dem man das PlugIn entfernt), wäre es ganz nützlich das Problem genauer zu schildern.


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2008)

Sorry keine Ahnung was war habe nochmal das Programm komplett gelöscht und neu installiert und jetzt geht es wieder. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

